# Central Vermont - Death Row Rats



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

URGENT NEED FOR FOSTER HOME/RESCUE:
MRR has received word that there are 20 rats, both male and female, on death row at a local community college in Central Vermont. They were previously used as demonstration for their Veterinary Technician program, and are scheduled to be euthanized at the end of the semester. We were contacted by a student in the tech program seeking assistance in rehoming them. Unfortunately MRR is overloaded from the Holbrook, NY, hoarding case where we took on over 700 rats (also in need of loving homes) and do not have more room to house these animals.
If you or anyone you know is interested in assisting these guys, please comment or message me privately for details. You are also welcome to email me at [email protected] with "VTC Lab Rats" as the subject.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh no, I hope they can be saved. Have you asked the Travellin rat to post on their Facebook page yet? Is it a lack of room or lack of funds that make MRR unable to take them in?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Oh no, I hope they can be saved. Have you asked the Travellin rat to post on their Facebook page yet? Is it a lack of room or lack of funds that make MRR unable to take them in?


No on TTR, and a little bit of both - mostly the space. We're still at the 700 mark for rats, and normally we're keeping ~100 animals total.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I forwarded it to TTR. I hope you will find a new foster home for them.


----------

